# Happiness



## Julia (17 August 2005)

A couple of weeks ago Radio National's" Background  Briefing" programme centred on happiness and included "expert opinion" plus controlled trials of various events and their resulting effect on the subjects' happiness.  Some of the results were surprising and interesting.

The topic may be a bit abstract for this forum, but I thought it would be interesting to know what makes members happy.

How do you define being happy?
What is the difference between happiness and contentment?
What makes you sad?
What makes you angry?
Do you have an expectation of being happy, or would you concur with Thoreau's suggestion that "most men lead lives of quiet desperation"?


There are plenty of thinkers on this forum.  Any contributions to the above?

Best wishes to all

Julia


----------



## ghotib (17 August 2005)

Great topic Julia. Even for a strict rationalist, what better way to establish priorities?

How do you define being happy?

Well I could say something mushy like waking up to exchange smiles with the love of my life every morning... but that's not a very abstract definition is it. Maybe it's something to do with being aware of the small moments of pleasure that are about within just about every day. Tiny triumphs, silly jokes, small shared memories... that sort of stuff.

What is the difference between happiness and contentment?

Erk!!  Um!!! Happiness is contentment with bubbles?

What makes you sad?

My mother's ageing; memories of people I've loved who have died; relationships that go bad; people abusing public resources, including trust; knowing that my singing voice probably won't last as long as I will.

What makes you angry?

Abuse of public resources, including trust; telemarketing (a special case of abuse of public resources);  telephone menu and voice activated response systems (ditto); deliberate cultivation of confusion; people who undermine confidence and call it teaching or being realistic; a government that actively promotes fear and divisiveness. 

Do you have an expectation of being happy, or would you concur with Thoreau's suggestion that "most men lead lives of quiet desperation"?

I believe that happiness is largely a matter of paying attention. Of course, everyone has times when sorrow or disaster are simply overwhelming and and the only sane response is rage and grief. But even then there are usually tiny moments when the sun breaks through, and I think that looking for them and paying attention to them as they come is a good way to ensure that desperation isn't lifelong. 

Hard questions; do you have answers?

Ghoti


----------



## wayneL (18 August 2005)

Yes interesting topic Julia.

The problem is with language. Words are so incapable of describing "feelings".

I looked up the dictionary description of happiness:

=================================================

hap·py   Audio pronunciation of "happiness" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (hp)
adj. hap·pi·er, hap·pi·est

   1. Characterized by good luck; fortunate.
   2. Enjoying, showing, or marked by pleasure, satisfaction, or joy.
   3. Being especially well-adapted; felicitous: a happy turn of phrase.
   4. Cheerful; willing: happy to help.
   5.
         1. Characterized by a spontaneous or obsessive inclination to use something. Often used in combination: trigger-happy.
         2. Enthusiastic about or involved with to a disproportionate degree. Often used in combination: money-happy; clothes-happy.


[Middle English, from hap, luck. See hap.]happi·ly adv.
happi·ness n.

    Synonyms: happy, fortunate, lucky, providential
    These adjectives mean attended by luck or good fortune: a happy outcome; a fortunate omen; a lucky guess; a providential recovery. See also synonyms at glad1


[Download Now or Buy the Book]
Source: The American Heritage ® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright  © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

happiness

n 1: state of well-being characterized by emotions ranging from contentment to intense joy [syn: felicity] [ant: unhappiness] 2: emotions experienced when in a state of well-being [ant: sadness]

=====================================================

Doesn't really cut it does it.

My own feeble description: Constantly creative (in the broadest sense) yet lacking in expectation....well I know what I mean anyway LOL.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (18 August 2005)

Hi Julia,

I prefer to use the word "fulfillment", being fulfilled is "feeling the emotions of success", in this very moment for what I have already achieved, of my current actions, in the realisation of a project, and in the realisation of my dreams.

I feel contented is a term that describes the emotional state of a person who does not desire success, and is accepting of current circumstances, even if they are painful. I feel that fullfilled is a term that descibes the emotional state of a person who desires success, is not accepting of painful circumstances, and takes action to attain pleasure.

Painful circumstances usually make the average person feel painful emotions, however I never use my phsysiology in a way that would have me feel pain, I am always aware and in control of my breath, posture and movements. I also never focus on painful emotions such as sadness or angriness, so I never feel them. I ask myself better questions, use better words, and interpret painful circumstances and emotions as an oppurtunity to take action to change and progress.

To feel "the emotions of success" is a decision I have made, I value pleasure, I value life, I value love and warmth, appreciation and gratutude, curiousity, excitement and passion, determination, flexibilty, confidence, cheerfulness, vitality,and contribution, and believe that I deserve total fulfillment, to make real my thoughts through action, and to live life with purpose, today, tommorrow and forever, as should everyone else.

Jesse Livermore


----------



## Happy (18 August 2005)

Make the best out of every situation, think positive, eat and exercise well, sleep enough, as we will be long dead, (maybe except of those who believe in reincarnation and of course if there is one).


----------



## Julia (18 August 2005)

Many thanks to those who have replied so far.  Ghotib:  I especially like the definition of happiness as "contentment with bubbles".  I smiled all afternoon.

Having started this thread, I guess I should make my own contribution.

I think happiness varies according to one's stage in life,circumstances and expectations.  For me these days it can be:

an unexpected moment of perfection, a sudden awareness of the setting sun casting a pink light over a flat sea where I'm walking at the water's edge.  The only sound is the  soft lapping of the water.

the first daffodil pushing through after a freezing winter.  Walking through acres of daffodils in Hagley Park, Christchurch, NZ with cherry blossom not far away.

remembering  an "I love you" from a 7 year old stepdaughter who vowed a year before that she hated having a stepmother and would never like me.

watching my 2 year old German Shepherd bounding up a hill or out into the sea after a stick, after she lost most of her puppyhood to a bone problem which prevented her from most walking and all running.  Just seeing her pure joy in living makes me happy.


What makes me sad:

my father committing suicide because he just didn't know how to talk to anyone, me included.

lost opportunities and relationships which failed from lack of honesty and insight on both sides

failure to support others when they needed help.  It's easy to always be too busy to notice a need.

our apparently infinite capacity for self deception and reluctance to communicate honestly and without arrogance and "puffery". (not sure if that's actually a word.)


Contentment:

Jesse, I don't think I agree with you here.  For me, it's more an acceptance of some of life's inevitabilities, that despite my best efforts, I haven't achieved all I would have wished, but that I can still find pleasure in what is. I think it means to me an acceptance of not having to strive all the time.

Anger:

I don't get angry about much as distinct from being intensely irritated by  electronic voices and "press 1, 2 or 3 etc. when I want to talk to a person, by shop assistants who, when you are clearly waiting to be served, say
"You right there?", by tradespeople who promise to come and then don't even have the courtesy to phone to say they won't be there, and all the other everyday minor things we all endure.

What makes me angry to the point of wishing all things bad on the perpetrators are abuse of any kind, particularly sexual abuse of children by a trusted family member (I experienced this as a child), abuse of power in a political, personal, financial or emotional sense where a bullied person is left feeling bewildered about why they feel so bad.  And above all, cruelty to animals.  I am a dog lover, have had German Shepherds all my life, and am completely incapable of understanding how anyone can torture, neglect or in any other way abuse a creature who offers such pure and uncritical love and loyalty.  

I do hope some more members will post their thoughts on this subject, and much appreciation to those who already have.

Julia


----------



## Fleeta (19 August 2005)

When I started reading this thread I thought that money might be mentioned at some point. To my surprise I am wrong.

Happiness is being able to have what you want...for me, it can be something as simple as the latest playstation game, or something as big as a nice house or car. Happiness is also being able to give what you want - nice jewellery for my girlfriend, beer for your mates, holiday for your family, etc. etc.

Its all about giving and getting - which means the more money you have to enable this, the happier you can be. Thats not to say that rich people are happier than poor people, because many rich people don't know how to use money to maximise their happiness.

Just my thoughts...for me, the difference between happiness and content is the difference between a 15%p.a. return on the market and a 100%p.a. return on the market. Easy money should make anyone happy.


----------



## Synapse (19 August 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> What is the difference between happiness and contentment?



Hi Julia,

I would suggest that "*Happiness*" is usually based on external circumstances, such as one's apparent level of success as visible in the external world to others.  This is observed by people saying, "I am happy because of [such and such]"

"*Contentment*" on the other hand, is an internal state of being.  It's about how you feel on the inside, regardless of what you have and what is going on in the world around you.  A content person needs no justification to feel that way - they just have an underlying sense of inner peace.


Jason.


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 August 2005)

I think that security is one of the things which contributes greatly to happiness.

Security as in having a modest house owned outright rather than a mansion founded on debt. Having a stable relationship with someone you love rather than an affair with someone who looks like a model. Having a secure job on reasonable pay rather than anything "casual". Knowing that you won't starve or be homeless even if you did lose that job. Knowing that if you get sick, you will be taken care of whether you can afford to pay or not.

Unfortunately society seems to have moved away from these things in recent years all in the relentless pursuit of a small nominal increase in GDP. According to one survey that I have seen, the time in the past 100 years when people were happiest was 1957 and it's gone steadily downhill ever since. We have more in an economic sense, but are less happy.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (19 August 2005)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> I think that security is one of the things which contributes greatly to happiness.




Most definately, attainment of the most basic human needs, of certainty, variety, significance, and connection (love) is nice, but it is the needs of growth and contribution that are the most important to fulfillment.


----------



## Julia (13 April 2006)

In the light of a long weekend with possibly a shift in thinking away from the stock market for a few days - and with quite a few new members since we focused on this thread - I thought I'd try reviving it in the hope that some of our newer members might be happy to offer their thoughts on what constitutes happiness.

On another thread this week, a member mentioned the SBS programme Insight last Tuesday on "Happiness" and in particular the conclusion drawn by the programme that an essential factor in achieving happiness was to feel a part of one's community or group.  

Do you agree with this?

If so, what does being part of a community offer you?

If not, where is your source of happiness?

Don't be shy about posting - there are no wrong answers!

Julia


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

What makes real happiness ?

Not wealth.

Not ....well I'm not sure but a stable relationship must rate up there somewhere.


----------



## Julia (8 August 2009)

Mr B, we have already had multiple discussions on this subject.
Here is just one of the threads:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16114&highlight=Happiness


----------



## cuttlefish (8 August 2009)

I've spent a lot of time pondering this over the years and I'm pretty sure the answer is beer.


----------



## cuttlefish (8 August 2009)

Preferably consumed on the back of a boat on a hot summers day in good company.


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I've spent a lot of time pondering this over the years and I'm pretty sure the answer is beer.




Nominated as post of the year


----------



## MrBurns (8 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Mr B, we have already had multiple discussions on this subject.
> Here is just one of the threads:
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16114&highlight=Happiness




Multiple discussions , just another days work!


----------



## white_goodman (8 August 2009)

music, coke and women


----------



## Naked shorts (9 August 2009)

MrBurns said:


> What makes real happiness ?




Serotonin... depressing isn't it?


----------



## weird (9 August 2009)

The mind is geared to produce 'happiness' with certain chemical reactions and the stimulation of dopamine, serotonin, and few other chemical reactions.

Apparently, cigarettes work a lot on  dopamine as a reward, and a new drug helps target that to help people quit, example Champix.

Btw, my brother smoked 4 25 years, how 40 with 3 kids, and has recently been diagnosed with lung cancer, with is metastatic, had a golf ball of cancer removed from his stomach.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> music, coke and women



You should bo and buy a plane ticket to Cartegena tomorrow wg.


----------



## kgee (14 August 2009)

Have a book on the subject "Stumbling on Happiness" by Daniel Gilbert ...interesting book but disagree with his final conclusions

it's kinda quirky ie.

"After a day spent killing his parents, Frank was happy"

meaning happiness is subjective


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2009)

Are you happy ?
Are you content ?

How do you get happy , is it work satisfaction , other success or  just substances. ?

When all is said and done, happiness is what we all strive for, isn't it ? but eludes so many of us and money has nothing to do with it ....has it ?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Are you happy ?
> Are you content ?
> 
> How do you get happy , is it work satisfaction , other success or  just substances. ?
> ...




Sorry Burnsie, Julia thought of this one first.

Threads merged.


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Sorry Burnsie, Julia thought of this one first.
> 
> Threads merged.




HA great minds.

You must have software to detect these things ?


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2009)

Well I'm happy when I'm passionate about a business idea, developing it seeing it work........... bliss .....


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You must have software to detect these things ?




Yes, I have this file on the server that I run called ihavenolife.exe that detects these things automatically.


----------



## Julia (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I have this file on the server that I run called ihavenolife.exe that detects these things automatically.




Damn, Joe.  I saw on the Index that you'd posted on this thread, and thought you were about to divulge the secret of eternal happiness.


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I have this file on the server that I run called ihavenolife.exe that detects these things automatically.




My ex wife runs a similar app over a summary of my life to make sure I'm not enjoying myself.....


----------



## wayneL (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, I have this file on the server that I run called ihavenolife.exe that detects these things automatically.




 Joe, you owe me one keyboard! LOL

(why do I always seem to be drinking something when I read something funny? )


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Damn, Joe.  I saw on the Index that you'd posted on this thread, and thought you were about to divulge the secret of eternal happiness.




Happiness is not having to have an alarm clock anymore. 



MrBurns said:


> My ex wife runs a similar app over a summary of my life to make sure I'm not enjoying myself.....


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Happiness is not having to have an alarm clock anymore.




Happiness is TV
Model Trains
Cars
Pets
Kids
Winning


----------



## Julia (30 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Happiness is not having to have an alarm clock anymore.



Ah, true wisdom.  I so agree.  After too many years of being up at 4am to do the dog walking, packing etc to be at the airport for the first flight, it's heaven to pick up the paper and go back to bed in the morning.


----------



## drsmith (30 October 2009)

My alarm clock gets turned off without mercy on days I don't have to be up early for work.


----------



## wayneL (30 October 2009)

What's an alarm clock?


----------



## gooner (30 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> My alarm clock gets turned off without mercy on days I don't have to be up early for work.




Why is it on if you do not have to get up

Although I have heard of people leaving alarm clocks on so they get the pleasure of going "yeh it's saturday" and then turn it off


----------



## derty (31 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> My alarm clock gets turned off without mercy on days I don't have to be up early for work.



I used to deliberately leave my alarm clock set on Saturday. Happiness was being able to turn it off and go back to sleep.


----------



## Chris45 (31 October 2009)

I'm reminded of the old riddle my family once discussed over dinner: 'The genie gives you three wishes so what do you wish for?'

After going through all of the simple things like new car, beautiful big house, endless supply of Tim Tams, etc. we eventually decided on 'health, wealth and happiness'. Then after further discussion, we realized that if you had health and happiness you didn't really need wealth, so two wishes would suffice.


----------



## Tink (31 October 2009)

The lightning show we had last night in Melbourne was just gorgeous : )


----------



## Nyden (31 October 2009)

Tink said:


> The lightning show we had last night in Melbourne was just gorgeous : )




Absolutely. There's a possibility of more storms today actually, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mr J (31 October 2009)

_How do you define being happy?_
*Enjoying myself.*

_What is the difference between happiness and contentment?_
*Expectations?*

_What makes you sad?_
*I find some things sad, but I don't become sad, if that makes any sense.*

_What makes you angry?_
*Nothing.*

_Do you have an expectation of being happy, or would you concur with Thoreau's suggestion that "most men lead lives of quiet desperation"?_
*I have no expectations, and I think this is a key to happiness (it is for me). I agree with Thoreau, I think most people make too many compromises in life to be truly happy. I also think happiness is found within, while many people seem look externally.*


----------



## starwars_guy456 (31 October 2009)

Sorry Julia, 

I will need to think about your questions a little more deeply before answering. 

But what I can answer, is your query about the word 'puff'. The term "mere puff" has been defined in our common law, haha!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puffery

Although I think you may have been referring to "posturing" that some people love to display, instead of the Contract law definition!

-Edwin


----------



## Julia (31 October 2009)

starwars_guy456 said:


> Sorry Julia,
> 
> I will need to think about your questions a little more deeply before answering.



Fine.  Think away, Edwin.  We await your conclusions.



> But what I can answer, is your query about the word 'puff'. The term "mere puff" has been defined in our common law, haha!



From reading the definition in the link you supplied, I'd guess that probably what is referred to as "puff" would commonly these days be defined as 'spin".
And no, it has nothing to do with happiness or contentment, as far as I can see.
I'm having some difficulty in seeing where you found a connection, to be honest.




> Although I think you may have been referring to "posturing" that some people love to display, instead of the Contract law definition!



I've just looked back to my original post and am baffled as to how you suppose I was referring to posturing as above.  I simply asked what made members happy, what their expectations of happiness and/or contentment were, etc.

Many people have given great definitions of what happiness means to them.

Maybe when you've done that thinking, we will hear what actually makes you happy.

In another few weeks, happiness for me will be a new puppy.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (1 November 2009)

If you can always remember to "Keep true to the dreams of thy youth." Then how can you ever go wrong regards to happiness.

What makes me angry? random acts of violence where some drunk bogen one punches another guy at the pub and ends up being the punch that kills him. Later to find out he has a wife and kids. Then a year later reading in the paper that the said bogen gets a suspended sentence cause he cried and comes from a good family and it was a mistake and if he could take it back he would. 

What makes me content? Knowing that Karma will work its magic for all those bastards that hurt people, women, animals, hunt moose, cut down trees, step on ants intentionally.

The other day I mistakenly killed a gekko while opening the door at work so I went straight to the pool and pulled out all the bugs that were trapped on the surface. I placed them on the side of the pool and hope to hell thats it's enough.

Oh did I mention Red wine?

Congrats on the new addition Julia!! Is it a German Shepherd? 

G


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2009)

Julia said:


> In another few weeks, happiness for me will be a new puppy.



 That's good news.


----------



## Donga (1 November 2009)

Happiness is laughter

What makes me angry is extremism of any kind, the ultimate form of intolerance 

Sadness comes from feeling things aren't fair

Contentment is a danger sign, though wish I could rest on my laurels 

Overall happines is a state of mind and glorious how many people experience happiness no matter what their station in life. I'm thinking particularly of villagers in relatively poor societies.


----------



## Chris45 (1 November 2009)

Happiness is overcoming perfectionism. Those who are content with mediocrity will never be disappointed and unhappy.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 November 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The other day I mistakenly killed a gekko while opening the door at work so I went straight to the pool and pulled out all the bugs that were trapped on the surface. I placed them on the side of the pool and hope to hell thats it's enough.
> G




I know what you mean about the karma thing with animals. Going back awhile and in my late teens, I went out with a friend to get some crab pot bait in the form of a kangaroo. Not having killed an animal with my dad's .308 rifle, it was an exciting moment. Now .308s go off with a bang and the first roo I hit was in the shoulder and almost blew it clean off. 
A few years later while surfing I had a wipeout that ripped the tendons in my shoulder and they called me "wingy" for months because I would paddle around with one arm while I couldn't do a full rotation. Worse was yet to come when my brother had his rotator cuff tendon severely torn while playing footy and has a permanent incapacitation with a visible sag.

Did I contemplate karma? Yes I did, though not due to karma; I nowadays have a greater respect for plants and animals.


----------



## Julia (1 November 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> What makes me content? Knowing that Karma will work its magic for all those bastards that hurt people, women, animals, hunt moose, cut down trees, step on ants intentionally.



I so hope you're right about Karma in all the above.



> The other day I mistakenly killed a gekko while opening the door at work so I went straight to the pool and pulled out all the bugs that were trapped on the surface. I placed them on the side of the pool and hope to hell thats it's enough.



I reckon that would appease all the cosmic forces, GG.   I've felt thoroughly ashamed and remorseful when I've become furious with rats eating my almost ripe passionfruit and have put out rat poison.  Then when I find a rat so sick it's almost dead and have to kill it to end its misery, I feel terrible.



> Congrats on the new addition Julia!! Is it a German Shepherd?
> 
> G



Thanks, GG.  Yes, she's only three weeks old and I haven't seen her - she's in NSW, so I'm trying to be patient about the next five weeks until she's ready to leave her mother.

Kennas, thanks for the smiley.



Donga said:


> Overall happines is a state of mind and glorious how many people experience happiness no matter what their station in life. I'm thinking particularly of villagers in relatively poor societies.



Yes, even through the recent tsunami the Tongans and Samoans always seem able to smile.  Maybe their strong sense of community has something to do with their happiness.



Chris45 said:


> Happiness is overcoming perfectionism. Those who are content with mediocrity will never be disappointed and unhappy.



Yep, I relate strongly to this.  The parental expectation that you will always be the best at everything is a hell of a burden.



Wysiwyg said:


> I know what you mean about the karma thing with animals. Going back awhile and in my late teens, I went out with a friend to get some crab pot bait in the form of a kangaroo. Not having killed an animal with my dad's .308 rifle, it was an exciting moment. Now .308s go off with a bang and the first roo I hit was in the shoulder and almost blew it clean off.
> A few years later while surfing I had a wipeout that ripped the tendons in my shoulder and they called me "wingy" for months because I would paddle around with one arm while I couldn't do a full rotation. Worse was yet to come when my brother had his rotator cuff tendon severely torn while playing footy and has a permanent incapacitation with a visible sag.
> 
> Did I contemplate karma? Yes I did, though not due to karma; I nowadays have a greater respect for plants and animals.



Good to hear.  I was thinking about this last night when watching a programme on ABCTV about grouse shooting in the UK.  The rationalisations exchanged by the two people engaging in this, um, sport were pretty amazing.
Also can never understand hunting of big game animals and wouldn't shed any tears if one of the big cats turned the tables and dealt the hunters some of their own sport.


----------



## Fishbulb (1 November 2009)

Happiness as a mindset or matter of course in one's life makes no sense to me. It implies that life has no more challenges or that you have no mountains to climb.  

However, I do find pleasure in momentary things like art or music, or in a good book etc etc. And that makes me happy.


----------



## Tukker (1 November 2009)

Happiness is a chemical reaction similar to an orgasm.  Endorphins ftw!



> They are produced by the pituitary gland and the hypothalamus in vertebrates during strenuous exercise,[1] excitement, pain and *orgasm*,[2][3] and they resemble the opiates in their abilities to produce analgesia and a *feeling of well-being*. Endorphins have also been shown to be released in profound relaxation in a float tank.[4] Endorphins work as "natural pain relievers."




The most "happy" i find myself being happens when my mates and me take a trip to Indonesia on a surf holiday.  This really gets to me.  

_Affording this experience is why i trade._

"Work to live, not Live to work"


----------



## Mr J (2 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Also can never understand hunting of big game animals and wouldn't shed any tears if one of the big cats turned the tables and dealt the hunters some of their own sport.




Instinct, thrill, bonding, being in nature etc. I don't like seeing great animals go down to a bunch of clowns walking around with rifles and telescopic sights, but not all hunters are like that.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> I reckon that would appease all the cosmic forces, GG. I've felt thoroughly ashamed and remorseful when I've become furious with rats eating my almost ripe passionfruit and have put out rat poison. Then when I find a rat so sick it's almost dead and have to kill it to end its misery, I feel terrible.




Feeling sorry is one way to look at it. Another is that animals are killed all the time for trespassing on another's territory. There is nothing wrong with it, it's just the way it works.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 May 2016)

The Danes are now supposed to be the happiest people in the world.

A Brit living in Denmark explains why.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-07/living-danishly-six-hacks-for-a-happier-life/7379056


----------



## MrBurns (7 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The Danes are now supposed to be the happiest people in the world.
> 
> A Brit living in Denmark explains why.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-07/living-danishly-six-hacks-for-a-happier-life/7379056




Excellent Rumpy, thanks


----------



## SirRumpole (7 May 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Excellent Rumpy, thanks




You're welcome Mr Burns.



Stay happy !


----------



## Logique (7 May 2016)

Visited this thread once I saw who was the (late) originator, who is very much missed around here.

As for Denmark, working 34 hours a week and getting 'hygge', sounds alright to me, where do I sign!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 May 2016)

Danes seem to know what time it is.  Thanks for that link (above).

The sense of community in Melbourne has really fallen away dramatically in the last 5+ years.  Races and cultures simply do not mix.  They operate side-by-side in most work places, but they live, eat, socialize and fraternize with only their own culture.  People don't realize how multiculturalism has divided rather than united a population.  A big patchwork quilt, with very clear-cut divisions (usually the boundary of a suburb).  Incredibly destructive.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 May 2016)

This probably belongs on the 'unhappiness thread' (do we have one?), but just an example of how multiculturalism can breed ill feeling.  

Tolerance and acceptance works great *when the population has reached a level of maturity.*  When that maturity has not yet developed, people take advantage, mistaking tolerance for weakness.  Then the mosques start popping up everywhere, and this...

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...british-buses-for-ramadan-116051000058_1.html

The only solution is to halt immigration for certain races/cultures until that level of maturity has developed.  And it can't be rushed.  If such a process was undertaken earlier, we wouldn't have seen the likes of Trump emerge.  You don't sit two ratty kids next to each other in the classroom and expect them not to act out.  The open borders policy might have noble intent, but it courts disaster.  The risk is too high right now.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 May 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> This probably belongs on the 'unhappiness thread' (do we have one?), but just an example of how multiculturalism can breed ill feeling.
> 
> Tolerance and acceptance works great *when the population has reached a level of maturity.*  When that maturity has not yet developed, people take advantage, mistaking tolerance for weakness.  Then the mosques start popping up everywhere, and this...
> 
> ...





Yes, would you object if it was a Christian charity ?

Personally I would not care if religion disappeared totally, but if you annoy a section of the population without reason then you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, would you object if it was a Christian charity ?
> 
> Personally I would not care if religion disappeared totally, but if you annoy a section of the population without reason then you are asking for trouble.




I wouldn't object to that, even though I'm not a Christian.  But this is nothing to do with Christianity.

'Praise Allah' are the words the terrorists shout when they bomb or behead people in public.  It's inflammatory in the extreme to plaster it across London busses, icons of a once great city.  

Any organization with an ultra-violent division needs to be treated with caution, even if the majority are peaceful and law abiding.  It's a simple risk:reward decision for me.

Briatin (and Europe in general) are courting disaster in a major way.


----------

